# American Flyer 293 and 21107 parts interchangeability?



## Monkeyleg (Apr 22, 2014)

I need a front truck and rear truck for a 293 locomotive I want to sell. I saw a 21107 AF locomotive on Ebay for parts, with the two trucks intact. They look to be the same, but obviously I can't be sure.

Does anyone know if either of these 21107 trucks will fit the 293?

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Monkeyleg said:


> I need a front truck and rear truck for a 293 locomotive I want to sell. I saw a 21107 AF locomotive on Ebay for parts, with the two trucks intact. They look to be the same, but obviously I can't be sure.
> 
> Does anyone know if either of these 21107 trucks will fit the 293?
> 
> Thanks for any replies.


Here is my 2 cents: Since 21107 is the Atlanta type steamer and the 293 is a Pacific type
steamer I would say no they are not the same. My books show different numbers for these trucks. You want to find a 21095 for your 293. Larry


----------



## Monkeyleg (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, llskis. I know they're not the same in appearance, but looking at the photos and using the wheel diameters and other parts as reference, it looked like the two trucks could fit.

I guess I'll keep looking. Maybe I'll find a 293 for parts.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

monkeyleg,
The book I just looked at shows all the same pilot truck for the Pacific's. That would be 282, 283, 285, 287, 290, 295, and 296. And also the K5's, like 312, 313, 314 etc. And most of the Hudsons show the same part number

The part # is XA10012 for the pilot truck.

The raining truck is a little bit harder to find, but the part number is XA10020.

Good luck with your search,
Aflyer


----------



## portlines (Oct 5, 2014)

We have all of those parts available if still needed. [portlines.com]


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

portlines said:


> We have all of those parts available if still needed. [portlines.com]


The best darn company to buy parts from is finally here on the forum.. Welcome, and I know I speak for a lot of people you guys are tops!! A big "thanks"!:appl::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Goldie (Dec 27, 2010)

Hear, hear!!!

Goldie


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Agreed, Doug is by far the best AF dealer I have found....and he is gracious enough to help us with situations like this one...thanks Doug and welcome....:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Monkeyleg (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for all of the replies. I found the wheels I needed on Ebay before Doug posted.


----------

